# Norton 360 - Cant stop it doing automatic "background" scan



## dmarcisz (Mar 29, 2008)

I have norton 360 v2 and when i am on the pc, maybe playing a game, the game will start to lag, so i will open task manager and i see that the process called ccSvcHst is using alot of the proccessors power, i can not end the process either because in norton 360 v2 there is no option to turn off protection for the product, which would enable you to kill processes in task manager.
So when i try to end the process it says "access is denied".
If any1 else has had this problem then please could you help.

P.s i have turned off automatic scanning but it still insists on doing this!


----------



## dmarcisz (Mar 29, 2008)

Bump..


----------



## monkeymonkey (May 10, 2008)

Norton is notorious for hogging system resources 

- I would seriously recommend to ditch it entirely and go for the likes of ESET / NOD32 or Kaspersky -which lack some of big red and green buttons but are more effective and VERY light on resources.


----------



## Kperez09 (May 27, 2008)

I have the same problem that you have and I've had 2 chat sessions with the Norton support people and they seem (to me) to literally try to ignore what I tell them the problem is and automatically go to shut off the scheduled system scans. It drives me nuts. I just wanted to make a point that I was able to shut off the CcSvChst....just fine in the task manager. I have Vista Home premium and I am the admin for my comp (duh). One more thing that might be causing you to have access denied to the "tamper protection" is a little button in the right hand side of the options menu that says "Symprotect Tamper Protection" I know it can be easy sometimes to overlook an option when looking for a specific phrase or just when you're plain mad. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Howard D (Nov 14, 2009)

I was doing a chkdsk when Norton 360 started a background scan. I have Microsoft Process Explorer installed. I was able to stop Norton 360 by using Process Explorer to suspend ccSvcHst.exe. I then used Process Explorer to set the priority of explorer.exe to High. These two steps should work for video games as well.


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

Still doing the same thing in Norton 360 Vs 4 - I've had two folk come aboard my system from Symantec. The first time did nothing - I'm waiting to see what takes place now.


----------

